# Undigested Food



## Neednewgut

My wife has Crohn's and was first diagnosed about 7 years ago.    First Dr sucked, second one was OK.  Then a little over 2 years ago was her first trip to the ER.  With no insurance, we got hosed for 3 days on IV drips.  The one good thing is she finally found a Dr we like.  He listens and answers question without being arrogant.  She had been taking entocort when needed since that ER visit.  With the economy in the dumps, she had to go back to work in July and has definitely felt worse since then.  Back in November, I had to take her to the ER again.  The Dr on duty gave pain and nausea meds and said that was all he could do until tomorrow when the GI came in.  So, I took her home where she could at least rest.  By morning she was improved and went to see the Dr 2 days later.

now she is taking the entocort and started on Humira the week before Christmas.  Since November she had been having severe symptoms almost weekly, causing her to miss a day or 2 of work each week.  The last 3 weeks she had been doing good with very little pains and normal BM, just over tired.  Yesterday afternoon she came home and said her stomach had started acting up.  She had some minor pains and a little pukey feeling.  She went ahead and ate a little bit of dinner, baked chicken and white rice.

Anyway, here is my question, if anyone has a clue to it.  During the night she staretd throwing up.  She threw up once around 5 am and again around 10 am and were almost completely liquid.  Then at 10:30 she threw up again, this time it was solid, last night's dinner.  She said it wasn't even slightly digested.  She could make out rice grains, even.  If it is 16 hours after she ate the food, why is her dinner still identifiable?  Should the stomach do some work on it before then?  

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mark33180

I would call the doctor about that, from what i understand frood travels through your entire digestive in 4-6 hours.  It could be possible that her stomach isn't producing enough stomach acid to digest the food and her body is rejecting it, possibly seeing it as a foreign invader.  Thats just my thoughts but, i would first and formost call the doctor, they can at least give you some sound advice.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

My daughter threw up last night around 10 PM, and I could easily identify that it was fruit cup from lunch 10 hours earlier.  Not 16 hours, but more than 6.
Then again - I passed a mandarin orange in less than an hour once - so who knows how that digestive tract really works.

That probably didn't help you much - but welcome to the forum.  Humira hasn't worked for her at all it sounds like?  Great that you are asking for her.  Good for you!  Maybe your wife would like to sign up too.


----------



## Neednewgut

We've got a call in to the Dr about the food issue.  Her digestion has always seemed slow.    It is possible she has had Crohn's since her teen years but wasn't severe enough to be diagnosed.  I doubt anyone is diagnosed with "mild" Crohn's.  You just have IBS or labeled a whiner.

Last week she went to the Dr and he is concerned the Humira might not be working for her.  I have read several people here that said it took a up to 2 months to start feeling results and she already took the megadoses, so she'll take a few more shots to give it a chance.


----------



## CD68

Neednewgut said:
			
		

> If it is 16 hours after she ate the food, why is her dinner still identifiable?  Should the stomach do some work on it before then?
> 
> Thanks for any input.


foregut dysmotility or gastroparesis. I'll have a meal sit in my stomach almost an entire day from time to time, but it's rare for me to throw up.



> Why do patients with Crohn's disease develop symptoms of foregut dysmotility? It is logical to infer that active Crohn's disease with accompanying intestinal inflammation has functional ramifications. Contraction of smooth muscle from inflamed small intestine derived from patients with Crohn's disease is abnormal. Distal motility disturbances due to ileal or colonic inflammation might subsequently impair gastric emptying, a phenomenon similar to that in patients with slow transit constipation. Likewise, obstruction of the small bowel or colon due to Crohn's disease can cause foregut dysmotility. Moreover, gastric Crohn's disease impairs gastric emptying which can be observed in up to 70% of cases, but this is more often seen in children as compared to adults.


----------



## Neednewgut

OK, unrelated question.  I cannot find this thread in the categories.  I have to look in my history to find it.   What's up?  Am I blind???????

Never mind.  I see it now.  Either I am blind or it wasn't refreshing before.


----------



## katiesue1506

I threw up my dinner over the summer once at like 2 in the morning... It looked exactly like a plate of spaghetti would look. I'll let you guys picture throwing up undigested pasta. Not fun.


----------



## Neednewgut

Ohhhh, anyone can do THAT!


----------



## Mark33180

hahaha done that before, of course i had a few too many drink after eating spaghetti....


----------



## CD68

katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> I threw up my dinner over the summer once at like 2 in the morning... It looked exactly like a plate of spaghetti would look. I'll let you guys picture throwing up undigested pasta. Not fun.


What I hate about being a grown up: You have to clean up your own puke.


----------



## Collette

*Digestion*

I actually wondered this myself the other day and found this article from the Mayo Clinic.  Hope it helps.


Digestion time varies depending on the individual. For healthy adults, it's usually between 24 and 72 hours. After you eat, it takes about six to eight hours for food to pass through your stomach and small intestine. Food then enters your large intestine (colon) for further digestion and absorption of water. Elimination of undigested food residue through the large intestine usually begins after 24 hours. Complete elimination from the body may take several days.


----------



## miss.T

I have gone through the exact same thing. At the time I was undiagnosed and the doctors told me if it wasn't happening all the time then not worry about it. But to me, thats not normal. With my crohn's I throw up a lot. (doctor thinks it might be psycological because Im scared to eat) but normaly when I throw up even an hour after eating it is still somewhat digested.


----------



## Jeff D.

Here is the thing with a western diet most of us do not get enough fiber in our diets.  The average man needs 30 grams of fiber a day and an average woman needs 21 grams of fiber a day.  The average American eats 8 to 10 grams of fiber a day.  With that amount it could take 24 to 72 hours to pass today's lunch.  For some of us with Crohn's we need a low fiber diet otherwise would be in the ER every other day.  There was a study in an African country where they were given a tracer with their lunch and it was passed I think 8 to 12 hours later.  It took someone with a western diet 24 to 72 hours to pass the tracer.


----------



## daisy_dueller

Neednewgut said:
			
		

> We've got a call in to the Dr about the food issue.  Her digestion has always seemed slow.    It is possible she has had Crohn's since her teen years but wasn't severe enough to be diagnosed.  I doubt anyone is diagnosed with "mild" Crohn's.  You just have IBS or labeled a whiner.
> 
> Last week she went to the Dr and he is concerned the Humira might not be working for her.  I have read several people here that said it took a up to 2 months to start feeling results and she already took the megadoses, so she'll take a few more shots to give it a chance.


Hey there! when I was diagnosed with Crohn's, my GI actually told me it was a 'very mild case'...something I shouldn't have to worry about for YEARS to come, with proper monitoring, etc...2 years later, I had a small bowel resection...my mild case wasn't so mild, apparently...do with that what you will 

My Sister-in-law has much the same problem as your wife, she's had a surgery to try and fix it, but it didnt' work, and she's going through the same thing again...it took 6 hours for a sandwich to get from her mouth to just past her stomach...very slow digestive system. She's going through major testing right now to see whats up.


----------



## Neednewgut

Obviously, it does take different time for different people to digest food and she does a relatively low fiber diet.  She does add in benefiber to make up for it, though.   Still, for food to sit in her stomach for 16 hours and have no effect is odd.


----------



## akgact

*MaCatte Antivirus 2009??how can i remove it?*

I went to 2 gamestop stores and none of em sold F.E.A.R. Extraction Point so i was searching the internet if there is any download for FEAR FULL VERSION. i only found 1 download which was a virus. so can anyone please post a link to download the game?? Or possibly a torrent with MANY seeds?? thankyou!! 

___________________
download xbox 360 games


----------



## crystal5520002000

Not only is what i ate visible to me sometimes I can smell it that was bizarre the first couple of times and now im like oh chocolate ensure, or that red bell pepper that was in that.  It kind of freaks me out a little


----------



## dreamintwilight

That's funny you mention that, Crystal. I swear I smelled chicken noodle soup this morning when I went to the bathroom.  :eek2:


----------

